# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Поздравления >  GRAF, с Днём Рождения!!!

## Mr_Vinni

*Желаю быстрым быть как ветер,
Желаю сильным быть как бык,
И чтобы ты при всем при этом
Еще и классный был мужик!
Пусть будет так, как хочешь ты!
Пусть ожиданья не обманут,
И все прекрасные мечты
Пускай действительностью станут!*


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## PatR!oT

*ПРИСОЕДЕНЯЮСЬ К ПОЖЕЛАНИЯМ : С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ )))))*

----------


## Sanych

Поздравляю!!!

----------


## vova230

Граф, с Днем Рождения.
Поздравляю:0319:

----------


## Patron

Счастья, здоровья, всего самого наилучшего!

----------


## Irina

*Ну ещё раз с днём рождения*

----------


## GRAF

Всем огромнейшее спасибо!!!!!!!!

----------

